# Applejack recipe



## wes917 (Sep 26, 2011)

So it's around that time of year, anyone have a good recipe? I'm gonna try freeze distillation


----------



## Surfdok (Jun 27, 2013)

I did it with apfelwein that I made a few years back. I remember it was decent but tedious. It was just a small experiment though. I use the EdWort recipe if you're interested. http://www.homebrewtalk.com/f25/man-i-love-apfelwein-14860/

Ingredients

5 Gallons 100% Apple Juice (No preservatives or additives) (Tree Top Apple Juice)
2 pounds of dextrose (corn sugar) in one pound bags
1 five gram packet of Montrachet Wine Yeast

I tweak the recipe every time I make it. Brown sugar, cinnamon, etc... Anyway, I only did the jacking once. Hope your batch turns out good. 
Lots of ideas and comments at homebrewtalk.com too


----------



## vicker (Jul 11, 2003)

I've made it once, and would love to again, but don't have a good place to get the cider. I made it by fermenting 12 gallons of fresh cider in carboys with airlocks. I then ran it through a regular pot still. I used my still made from a ss 10 gal milk can, with copper arm and worm. It was around 60 proof, and when fresh, the results were pretty darn harsh, but after just a month or two it mellowed way down and was wonderful, appley stuff.


----------



## countrygaljean (Feb 25, 2011)

We make applejack like DH's family from Germany. We mix fresh autumn cider with 1# of white sugar and 1/2 # of raisins to make one gallon. It receives an airlock and should be ready by christmas. Drain off the raisins and store the finished jack in the refrig. :happy:


----------



## used2bcool13 (Sep 24, 2007)

How much apple cider?


----------

